# AMR Job Process - Skills Test?



## emtguy (Apr 2, 2009)

Greetings. Long time lurker, first time poster here. My name is Dave, and I live in the SF Bay Area. I recently took the EMT-B course, passed the NREMT and have all state/local certifications.

I have applied with a local AMR location that has a primary 911 service contract with the county. Very large metropolitan area, suburban and urban environments. Needless to say, the jobs are quite competitive, especially for EMT-B's.

I have made it through the first two parts - written test and interview. The interview was probably the biggest hurdle. All that remains is a skills test. I didn't receive a lot of details about this, so I am assuming the usual Basic skills will be tested - CPR/BMV/C-collar/O2 admin. etc.

Can anyone who as been through the AMR process and taken their skills test fill me in on any details? I have had zero real-life experience, and the only time I have had to use these skills were the brief moments in class.

BTW, I know proper education is a key to this job, and as such will be enrolling in an A&P class ASAP.  From there, -maybe- Paramedic school.

This is the last part of the job application, I've come a long way and I don't want to blow it here. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 2, 2009)

Your best bet would to to call the AMR office and ask if they have a sheet detailing what exactaly the test will be. That way you will know for sure and it won't just be speculation.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 2, 2009)

When I went through NEOP (new employee orientation program), the only skills we were tested on were hooking up leads, and working the stryker / ferno.




Don't worry... you can't fail the skills unless you are an imbecile.  You're being paid to be there, so they will make sure you have enough attmepts.  If you don't get it on the first try, then I don't know how you got your NREMT.


----------



## dslprod (Apr 2, 2009)

congrats on ur emt journey im sure you will do fine.  i too will be taking my written and skills exam next tue for AMR stanislaus county.  i asked the HR lady what the skills portion will entail but all she said was to know all your stuff and be prepared to be given up to 3 skills exams.

in our county is written exam and skills testing first then interview then 2 week academy.

good luck !


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 2, 2009)

skills, ha what skills? all i had was the written test.


----------



## dslprod (Apr 2, 2009)

ive been hearing that a lot about the out of state amr employees ambert03, most of them said they didnt even have to do a skills test.  i hope thats the case for us too Lol but i doubt it and im ready for whatever they throw at me


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 2, 2009)

dslprod said:


> ive been hearing that a lot about the out of state amr employees ambert03, most of them said they didnt even have to do a skills test.  i hope thats the case for us too Lol but i doubt it and im ready for whatever they throw at me



granted what little skills i had to use during my rideouts were checked off on but that was it.  i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 3, 2009)

SoCal doesn't do skills either....


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Apr 3, 2009)

I work for AMR in ohio, when I had to do the practical to get hired, they had me put on a c collar, apply backboard (basic trauma assessment), and mess around with a non rebreather. piece a cake. good luck bro.


----------



## emtguy (Apr 3, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies.

Just to be clear, this skills test is part of the hiring process.  It's not part of the training academy, which comes after hiring.   I suspect it is somewhat random as to what skills they will test, and they won't be specific because they want you to be ready for anything.

I was in a store yesterday and ran into a couple of AMR guys on break.  They said pretty much the same thing:  be ready for all of it, and it's not that hard.

I already dropped in on one of the current EMT classes (with permission from the instructor), and disappeared into the back room to practice with some of the gear.  Then he let me participate in the lab afterward.  It was good to run through trauma assessments again.  I'll go back Monday and see if I can do a Sager splint.  I want to be ready for anything.


----------



## daedalus (Apr 3, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Many thanks for the replies.
> 
> Just to be clear, this skills test is part of the hiring process.  It's not part of the training academy, which comes after hiring.   I suspect it is somewhat random as to what skills they will test, and they won't be specific because they want you to be ready for anything.
> 
> ...


Good, practicing your trauma skills beyond EMT school is only going to help you. You will do great on the skills test, it something you worry about and than are relived when its over, and you going to say " I should not have even been worried".


----------



## norcalrider (Apr 3, 2009)

dslprod said:


> ive been hearing that a lot about the out of state amr employees ambert03, most of them said they didnt even have to do a skills test.  i hope thats the case for us too Lol but i doubt it and im ready for whatever they throw at me



Hey man, I am applying too...best of luck to you!!! FYI, they have over 60 applicants so definately study so you can get an edge on most. I have a buddy who is an FTO and he said a lot of the people will fail the testing and ALSO a lot of people don't realize there is the required 2 week training so they have to back out. I take my test on Wednesday. Are you 8AM as well? Again, best of luck...hopefully we both get hired and I will see you around


----------



## dslprod (Apr 3, 2009)

norcalrider said:


> Hey man, I am applying too...best of luck to you!!! FYI, they have over 60 applicants so definately study so you can get an edge on most. I have a buddy who is an FTO and he said a lot of the people will fail the testing and ALSO a lot of people don't realize there is the required 2 week training so they have to back out. I take my test on Wednesday. Are you 8AM as well? Again, best of luck...hopefully we both get hired and I will see you around



good luck to u too man, my test is on tue @ 0800. (written and skills)


----------



## daughertyemta (Apr 4, 2009)

It should be no problem..Especially if you have already passed your practicals.  I just got hired with AMR in Indiana.  We have no skills test.  All I had was a written and my interview.  Good luck!


----------



## lazeeyemt (May 4, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Greetings. Long time lurker, first time poster here. My name is Dave, and I live in the SF Bay Area. I recently took the EMT-B course, passed the NREMT and have all state/local certifications.
> 
> I have applied with a local AMR location that has a primary 911 service contract with the county. Very large metropolitan area, suburban and urban environments. Needless to say, the jobs are quite competitive, especially for EMT-B's.
> 
> ...



What part of the bay area are you from EMTguy? I just turned in my application for AMR Santa Clara, and I yet to receive a call for a test date. Alameda also still hasn't returned my call either =(. I haven't had any luck with any of the south bay companies.


----------



## Sac_EMT (May 4, 2009)

I assume you are applying to alco; I did my EVOC with the alco guys and they told me it was nothing to worry about. If you don't get on in alco, marin needs people and it's a whole lot easier to transfer than to come on as a new hire. Granted marin only does IFT's and backup for fire, but internal transfers come first. PM me if you want details.


----------

